# Unable to create new folder in Windows 7



## ghantaukay (Mar 11, 2012)

I have Windows 7. When I try to create a new folder and right click on the desktop I get a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark and the message : Unable to create the folder 'new folder' The system cannot find the file specified. What do I do now?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks like a virus. Get a free antivirus like Avira or AVG and do a full scan.
Or try a online antivirus HouseCall - Free Online Virus Scan - Trend Micro USA


----------



## Kev.Ved (Mar 11, 2012)

Try Windows repair. If not, then uninstall & re-install the OS.


----------



## digitalage (Mar 11, 2012)

ghantaukay said:


> I have Windows 7. When I try to create a new folder and right click on the desktop I get a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark and the message : Unable to create the folder 'new folder' The system cannot find the file specified. What do I do now?



Virus for sure...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2012)

virus has removed permission or at least done something with virus. do a bootscan with avast & emsisoft antimalware.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 11, 2012)

As others have said, it seems like virus infection. If you can boot into safe mode and run *sfc /scannow*. Then try creating a new folder.


----------



## ghantaukay (Mar 11, 2012)

I tried safe mode and am able to create folders there but not in normal mode. I scanned my pc using Norton antivirus and also tried sfc/scannow.Yet i am unable to create folders in normal mode in the desktop.When I try to create folders elsewhere (in other drives) I am able to do so. It is only in the desktop that I am unable to create folders. And if you say it is a virus then what precautions should I take and what should I do further to rectify the problem? I am using a licensed Norton 360 software that has worked wonderfully so far and has protected my pc from virus and malware for the past 3 years. This is the first time I am getting a problem.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 11, 2012)

It doesn't seems that your PC is infected with virus. Do one thing. Create a new account and try creating a folder. It should most probably work. If it does, delete the current account by keeping the files.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 11, 2012)

ghantaukay said:


> I tried safe mode and am able to create folders there but not in normal mode. I scanned my pc using Norton antivirus and also tried sfc/scannow.Yet i am unable to create folders in normal mode in the desktop.When I try to create folders elsewhere (in other drives) I am able to do so. It is only in the desktop that I am unable to create folders. And if you say it is a virus then what precautions should I take and what should I do further to rectify the problem? I am using a licensed Norton 360 software that has worked wonderfully so far and has protected my pc from virus and malware for the past 3 years. This is the first time I am getting a problem.



scan PC using Emsisoft Antimalware. though as you have said folder is not being created only in desktop, it mayn't be any virus problem. more like some registry keys being edited.


----------

